# [SOLVED] cheap case fan, do i need tri-cool?



## btf18 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey there,

Im modding my case a bit for air flow. Im putting two case fans at the front, but i was told to set the front fans to low to maintain negative air pressure inside the case, so im shopping for fans i can set to low, but they are all soooooo expensive in new zealand.

Do i need tri-cool?

Coz this fan is in my city so i wouldnt have to wait for it to arrive, and is verrrrry cheap. Half the price of the cheapest tri-cool.

[url]http://www.dragonpc.co.nz/p.aspx?72621[/URL]

Let me know what you think and if i could set it to low in the BIOS or something..

Thanks!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: cheap case fan, do i need tri-cool?*

The tri cool fans are nice because you can control the fan speed . . but not necessary. I would try the fans and see how the temps go . . likely the speed of the front one will not matter other than for noise control


----------



## btf18 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: cheap case fan, do i need tri-cool?*

Thanks, i want low speed in the front, and these are 1000rpm i think which is going to be a low setting even if they are going hard. Thanks  Really cheap coz of the low rpm and i want low rpm anyway


----------



## harrylucas (Dec 30, 2010)

at a 1000 revolutions per minute, your not going to be pushing out much cold air, just circulating the warm air around it, look for something which can be happy at around 3000rpm


----------



## btf18 (Nov 19, 2010)

The fans in question are in-take fans. They bring in cold air. You don't want too much air brought in because then you will have positive air pressure in the case and less clean in to out flow. Ou need the exhaust fans faster than the intake fans.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I generally use the same 1200-1500 rpm fan front and rear. I'll run the rear fan at near full speed and keep the front turning just fast enough to blow a bit of air across the hard drives. If I find I need some spot cooling, I'll add another slow mover to the side or bottom.


----------



## btf18 (Nov 19, 2010)

Sounds good. It's worth buying a better case, with more fans, as you get some really high quality fans for nothing. I just wanted my rig to look a bit modest and I was also low on cash. I'd get a case that comes with tri-cool if I could afford. What I have now works nearly as good tho, I got two low quality 1000rpm fans for the front and there is no way I'd need to mod any more.


----------

